

Facebook policy change – incentivizing likes no longer allowed - jrs235
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/apps/changelog?platformchanges

======
jrs235
Under Changes to Platform Policies:

You must not incentivize people to use social plugins or to like a Page. This
includes offering rewards, or gating apps or app content based on whether or
not a person has liked a Page. It remains acceptable to incentivize people to
login to your app, checkin at a place or enter a promotion on your app's Page.
To ensure quality connections and help businesses reach the people who matter
to them, we want people to like Pages because they want to connect and hear
from the business, not because of artificial incentives. We believe this
update will benefit people and advertisers alike.

I'm very interested n how they intend to enforce this. Are they going to
penalize pages? Kick them off? How could they enforce this?

